# Hechtklößchen



## pikepirate (25. Juni 2004)

Moin ihr Kochgenies.
hat einer von euch ein Rezept um Hechtklößchen
zu Kochen ?

gruss Jan


----------



## Tom4fish (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hechtklößchen*

Hallo,

da gibs unendlich viele...

ich mach immer das hier: http://www.swr.de/grossmutter/rezepte/2001/11/13/rezept3.html?navigid=17

gruß thomas #g


----------



## Hechtfang.de (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hechtklößchen*

http://www.hechtfang.de/Angelservice/angelservice.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hechtklößchen*

200 Gramm Hechtfilet, 1 Ei, 100 Gramm Sahne.

Filet würfeln, salzen udn Pfeffern, mit dem Ei mischen und kalt stellen.

Filet in einer Moulinette mixen, bis es fein zerkleinert ist und die Masse wegen der Eiweissbindung einen "Klumpen" bilden anfängt.

Nach und nach die flüssige kalte Sahne untermixen bis eine glatte Farce entstanden ist. Nochmal abschmecken, evtl. mit Kräutern (Dill) verfeinern.

Die Klösschen mit einen Tee- oder Esslöffel in gerade noch kochendes Salzwasser oder Fischfond abstechen und je nach Grösse 3 - 10 Minuten gar ziehen lassen. 

Man kann die Klösschen auch sehr gut einfrieren.


----------



## sebastian (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hechtklößchen*

250 g Fischgräten (auch Köpfe und Flossen),

Das hat Oma von der seite "was die großmutter noch wusste" auch nur im Krieg genommen *grindig*


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hechtklößchen*

.... nur kleine Anmerkung:


von einem Sternekoch habe ich gehört, dass in guten Hechtklößchen kein Hecht sondern Zander drin ist, weil es besser schmecken soll. Sogenannte "Zanderklößchen" lassen sich des Namens wegen schlechter verkaufen.
Burkhard


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hechtklößchen*

Auch ne Ausrede)
Hecht hat mehr Gräten und lässt sich deswegen etws schlechter verarbeiten.
Mir persönlich schmeckt sowohl Zander wie Hecht.
Wobei ich den Hecht gerade wegen der Gräten eben gerne zu einer Farce verarbeite und die dann weiter zu Klösschen, Terinnen, Pasteten etc..

Gerade wenn der Kollege meint, dass Zander besser wäre, sollte er daraus keine Klösschen/Farce machen. Denn die Zugabe von Sahne oder sonstigen Zutaten mildert den Eigengeschmack immer etwas ab.


----------



## chippog (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Hechtklößchen*

scheint doch klar wie hechtklossbrühe: wenn der zander etwas nach modder schmeckt = klösschen, an sonsten lieber das filet, das feine! chipp


----------

